

Ask PG: When do we get the email/call? - nextmoveone

Do we get the Yay or Nay at 12 tonight? or later tomorrow?
======
juanpablo
Do not ask "When?". Instead ask yourself "What is time?" ;)

~~~
nextmoveone
Juan Pablo, do you live in Miraflores? Or where? I have family all over Lima.

~~~
juanpablo
Yes, I actually live in Miraflores! (Did I mention it somewhere?)

So, are you peruvian?

~~~
nextmoveone
Your profile says Lima, Peru... a lot of people live in Miraflores so...

But, I'm American, my mother and grandparents are Peruvian.

Do you have AIM or email?

~~~
juanpablo
juanpablo dot scaletti at gmail

it works as IM too

------
pg
<http://ycombinator.com/w2008.html>

~~~
nextmoveone
So, is that just sometime tomorrow?

~~~
pg
Sometime tomorrow. Trevor and Robert haven't finished voting yet. Then we have
to get together and argue about the borderline cases. We'll probably send out
emails in the evening.

~~~
cperciva
Speaking of arguing about borderline cases -- have there been instances where
you (or other YC principals) have gone ahead and funded applicants personally
when you haven't managed to convince everyone else that they deserve to be
funded by YC?

I suppose this is really a question about how much you're committed to doing
things as a group -- if the YC process is anything like assessment processes
I've been involved in (e.g., deciding who gets honourary degrees from my
university) there must be instances where a minority thinks that an
application is exceptional but can't convince other people of this.

~~~
pg
No, but more because the money is not the important part than because we feel
like we always have to act as a group.

~~~
cperciva
Thanks -- I should have realized that while any one of you could _fund_ an
application which you liked, no one of you could provide all the other YC-
related advantages without all the other YC principals agreeing.

